# Informations sous les disques durs : Disponible -> Libre



## AuGie (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

On me demande parfois comment faire pour qu'il apparaisse sous les disques dur : 

160 Go, 34,63 Go libre à la place de disponible 

Il suffit d'aller dans Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices > Finder > (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Resources > French.lproj et d'ouvrir le fichier Localizable.strings avec un éditeur de texte, il faut ensuite changer le "disponible" par "libres" et enregistrer les modifications... 

PS: comme il s'agit de fichiers système, il faudra changer les autorisations du dossier French.lproj et du fichier Localized.strings pour pouvoir enregistrer celui-ci et ne pas oublier de les remettre...


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2005)

Petite precision si je peux me permettre.

Disponibles n'est pas au pluriel, donc si on fait une recherche de disponibles au pluriel on tombe sur plein d'autres disponibles qui ne sont pas les bon.
En faisant une recherche sur disponible au singulier au tombe sur le bon qui se trouve à la ligne : 
IV9

Voilà.

Merci Augie pour cette bidouille en tout cas.


----------



## AuGie (7 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Zyrol de la precision, j'ai edité


----------



## ithymique (15 Novembre 2005)

inutile de modifier les autorisations de french.lproj. ensuite plus qu'à pomme option esc et relancer le finder.

merci pour cette bidouille sur laquelle je râle à chaque mise à jour.
il faut tout faire soi-même !


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour l'astuce... et au passage, jolie icône de disque dur!


----------



## BenMaslow (8 Avril 2007)

bonjour Tout le monde, en ce qui me concerne j'ai mis OK au lieu de libre, étant donné que ce "probleme" (tres con... il faut l'admettre ) persistait du fait que j'ai des gros disques durs (donc plein de chiffres niahaha )

et surtout merci pour l'astuce


----------

